# Big Bang Theory: TV comedy



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone here watch Big Bang Theory?

Recently got into it after nagging by eldest daughter, and after a couple of episodes really got into it - very very funny, and very original, too.

Anyone else watching it?


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, I am watching it, but could you move out of my spot before we discuss it...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 2, 2013)

I do enjoy many of the earlier episodes but I'm having real problems with the latest series. I still love Amy Ferrer-Fowler loads, she's brilliant, and so is Bernedette. But it's got to that point in a long-running show where the characters have largely been distilled into their 'funniest' bits and so become caricatures of their previously more nuanced personalities.

And lately I just cannot standard Sheldon. He has always had misogynistic tendencies but in this latest series they have become just awful. Moments where he actually appreciates Amy are great but mostly it's him just being a complete ass towards her. And I am very leery of the writers using the whole "it's Sheldon, he's so clever he doesn't have any real understanding of these social things/common sense" as an excuse. It just doesn't ride anymore.   

Conversely I think the character that has made the most improvement is Howard.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't been watching the last two series, largely because I don't watch E4 except for this, I miss it when it starts and the seasons seem to have mid-season breaks which put me off.

I have really enjoyed earlier seasons, but I agree that it seems to be declining somewhat. Maybe that's because, to an extent at least, it's shifted from being purely about alpha nerds with Penny for contrast to more about relationships (and frustrated loneliness is far more amusing than happiness).


----------



## gully_foyle (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't seen series seven, so can't comment on Hoops' feedback, but I grok where the sentiment is coming from. However, I love all the other series. It was a guilty indulgence for a while, but now Mrs Foyle (actually it is Dr not Mrs), is happy to waste time chuckling at it.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 2, 2013)

The first three series are excellent, and the first third of the fourth isn't bad, but then it started to seem as if the writers didn't really know what to do with the characters, and everything went stagnant for a couple of series. With the sixth, though, it's started to improve, and whilst it isn't yet back to its best, it's doing well. It will be interesting to see if the seventh series continues the improvement.

There are far better comedy series out there, with a real story and character development. However, if you just want to sit down and watch an episode of something that can be funny, TBBT isn't a bad choice by any means.


----------



## CrumpleHornedSnorkak (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah, I love Big Bang. 

But I kinda agree with others about Sheldon. I really like him, but in this last season he does seem to be a bit over-the-top in his child like behaviour. I would really like to see him growing into a 'normal' person, more. 

I adore Amy. She's hilarious, and I especially love her because she's Blossom (one of my fave shows as a kid!) 

And Raj (I'm not sure if that is the correct spelling?) totally cracks me up.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm the other way round. I find Amy boring and Sheldon hilarious. I love TBBT


----------



## Mouse (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like Sheldon. I think he's an awful character, a vile, nasty, spoilt manchild. 

I do adore Raj though. (Apart from the whole not-speaking-to-women thing, which I think is poo).


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 2, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I do adore Raj though. (Apart from the whole not-speaking-to-women thing, which I think is poo).



Considering how we're usually similar in these matters, were you the same as me and hoped that the blossoming friendship/maybe more with Stuart really had gone that way?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 2, 2013)

Of course! There was one episode where Raj wakes up in bed and there's an arm around him and I was _so_ thinking it was a guy and then the camera pans out and it's just a rather large woman. Disappointed.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 2, 2013)

I also think it's gone off the boil a bit. Raj has become a caricature of his early self. Maybe they all have.

Probably my all-time favourite episode is "The Creepy Candy Coating Corollary". Not only do we have the epic card-game battle between Sheldon and Wil Wheaton (and Wil Wheaton playing himself as a nasty scheming piece of work) but the hilarious "healthy bowel movement" dinner-table exchange between Howard and Bernadette.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 2, 2013)

Possible spoilers







I agree with what is being said about Sheldon being less human rather than more this season, but that was mitigated a lot by one of the later episodes - where the boys have A D&D evening, that takes a sudden turn when the girls turn up.

In my opinion probably the best episode of the season, thanks to Howard's impressions and... dare I say it... Sheldon's compassion/empathy to Amy.

Throughout the series there is a running Raj storyline concerning him having a girlfriend, and this too is well handled and sees a major character development in one of the characters.


----------



## CrumpleHornedSnorkak (Jul 2, 2013)

Perpetual Man said:


> Possible spoilers
> 
> In my opinion probably the best episode of the season, thanks to Howard's impressions and... dare I say it... Sheldon's compassion/empathy to Amy.
> 
> Throughout the series there is a running Raj storyline concerning him having a girlfriend, and this too is well handled and sees a major character development in one of the characters.



I agree with you on this. I think one of my favourite moments was when Sheldon sort of opens up to Penny. And he says something in the lines of being out his comfort zone and that possibly he would be able to have a 'physical' relationship with Amy. And the girl they've written for Raj couldn't be more perfect for him. Hope he can talk to her without booze soon! (the scene with the library date was too cute!) 

I think my previous post may have given the impression that I don't like Sheldon, I do -- I find him hilarious -- I'd just like his character development to hurry up a bit!


EDIT: Also, would just like to add: I LOVE Fun with Flags. Those scenes are so funny, esp the one with Penny being a guest. His facial expressions when he's filming them are just classic. Bazinga!


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 2, 2013)

I quite enjoy this series. Personally, I think the best character is the much underused Kripke. Quite like Amy too (and her cigarette smoking monkey).


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jul 2, 2013)

I much prefer it once they introduced Amy and Bernadette. Plus the writers do a better job with Howard and Penny in the recent seasons.

It's light fun, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 2, 2013)

I kinda love Kripke, especially in the later series. I'd like to see more of him.

And yes, as I said earlier, parts where Sheldon isn't being an ass -- like when he opened to to Penny (I LOVED her reactions to what he was saying!) -- are very nice. But it's like the writers feel like they have to make him completely insufferable for the rest of the time.


----------



## CrumpleHornedSnorkak (Jul 2, 2013)

Kripke is pretty funny. Though, I have always wondered, does he _really_ not know he's got a speech impediment? Because he sure acts like he has no clue...  

Best Kripke moment... Siri. Ha!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2013)

HoopyFrood said:


> And lately I just cannot standard Sheldon. He has always had misogynistic tendencies but in this latest series they have become just awful.



Actually, that's one thing that bugs me about Big Bang Theory - I'm not sure which series I've started watching from - possibly 3 - but I find a general undercurrent of misogyny that makes me sometimes quite uncomfortable, especially expressed by the way the characters put Penny down, and not just Sheldon.

Otherwise, the running jokes (especially the door knocking) and characterisation can be very funny.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, there are things I find problematic throughout (the one where Sheldon's sister turns up drives me up the wall) but it's become especially bad with Sheldon in later series. There was one in the latest series concerning sexual harassment in the workplace that almost turned me off the series completely.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 2, 2013)

HoopyFrood said:


> Yes, there are things I find problematic throughout (the one where Sheldon's sister turns up drives me up the wall) but it's become especially bad with Sheldon in later series. There was one in the latest series concerning sexual harassment in the workplace that almost turned me off the series completely.



Ah yes. I would love to disagree here and say it was just harmless fun, and perhaps it was for the first few seconds, but you are right Hoops, it was something that went to far and rapidly became cringeworthy and not in a good way.

I can see what they were trying to do, it just didn't work, and it got worse every time they had Sheldon interact with the Councillor it got worse. It made me feel uncomfortable and it the only time TBBT has done that.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I've mentioned before that Sheldon is the "monster" in this situation comedy, the main source/cause of the situations in which the other characters find themselves. One could say that Sheldon _is_ the situation.

I doubt he's meant to be likeable; off hand, I can't recall him being anything other than the centre of his own universe. But being likeable isn't his purpose, which is to be a substitute for deus ex machine sources of comedic situations.

Such "monsters" don't _have_ to be unlikeable, but I think it helps that they are, because there needs to be a reason why they are always screwing things up for others; one popular alternative - that the situation character is more than a bit dim (as in _Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em_**) - risks the audience laughing at someone innocently inadequate rather than someone who, as in Sheldon's case, thoroughly deserves being laughed at because he's intelligent enough to change if he wanted to. (He just doesn't see the need to.)

It's probably best to think of Sheldon as TBBT's version of Basil Fawlty, or the equivalent of one or other Steptoe (whether it was the father or the son varied depending on the episode) in _Steptoe & Son_. That he doesn't change (indeed can't bring himself to change***, as shown in the episode, _The Closure Alternative_), even when other characters do, is rather the point of the exercise.


** - Which only got away with it because of all the stunts; otherwise we're just laughing at someone stupid doing stupid things, which I don't think we ought to be encouraging, really.

*** - Either that, or he really is the prisoner of his mental condition, which again risks us laughing at someone who could be seen as mentally ill (at least to some degree).


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jul 3, 2013)

I said:


> Actually, that's one thing that bugs me about Big Bang Theory - I'm not sure which series I've started watching from - possibly 3 - but I find a general undercurrent of misogyny that makes me sometimes quite uncomfortable, especially expressed by the way the characters put Penny down, and not just Sheldon.





HoopyFrood said:


> Yes, there are things I find problematic throughout (the one where Sheldon's sister turns up drives me up the wall) but it's become especially bad with Sheldon in later series. There was one in the latest series concerning sexual harassment in the workplace that almost turned me off the series completely.



Yeah, that is true. 

Of course adding Amy and Bernadette changes the "guys smart/girl dumb" dynamic, but that sexual harassment episode is definitely problematic.


----------



## CrumpleHornedSnorkak (Jul 3, 2013)

I said:


> Actually, that's one thing that bugs me about Big Bang Theory - I'm not sure which series I've started watching from - possibly 3 - but I find a general undercurrent of misogyny that makes me sometimes quite uncomfortable, especially expressed by the way the characters put Penny down, and not just Sheldon.



I can see what you mean, but at the same time, Penny does her fair share of mocking the guys for being 'nerdy' and 'uncool'.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 3, 2013)

There was quite an interesting mini interview with Mayim Bialik -Amy - in the latest SFX where she talks about being made a regular and being part of the cast. 

It was quite amusing to read that she is the only cast member who gets all the jokes, because the others are all actors doing a job, but she is a bonafide card carrying geek, and a highly educated scientist as well...


----------



## stormcrow (Jul 3, 2013)

I enjoy Big Bang Theory hugely...and whilst I'd agree the focus has changed, that's possibly why it hasn't stagnated.

On the thorny issue of Sheldon's behaviors and attitudes - I love him, possibly for the reasons others have touched on above - we love dysfunctional heroes/monsters here! Personally, I'd suggest he suffers from Aspergers syndrome - all the signs are there; my youngest is also a sufferer of this condition and Sheldon's behaviors can seem very familiar at times, though I don't find the show any less funny for that.

Favourite character? Penny. Hilarious foil: rather like Polly Sherman in Fawlty Towers.


----------



## StormSeeker (Aug 28, 2013)

I wasn't keen on the introduction at Amy at first in one of the finales. I thought " Oh God I might end up hating this show..." 

And oh my word, I adore her. Without her the show may have really fizzled out!! Comedy gold.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 28, 2013)

Thinking about Amy - who was introduced as a female Sheldon - I see her more as a kind of pon-farr Sheldon, someone who wants (or wanted) to be in control of her own little environment, but whose untidy humanity has broken through the veneer.

She is thus interesting as a character in herself (like the others who inhabit Sheldon's world); Sheldon, by contrast, is less of a character than the source of the situation in this situation comedy. 




_(I'm sure Sheldon would approve of the use of Spock as a reference.)_


----------



## REBerg (Sep 22, 2015)

This show was only toying with science fiction, until this season opener.



Spoiler



Yup. With Astrophysicist Leonard and Aspiring Actress Penny actually tying the knot, TBBT has truly entered the realm of sci-fi (or fantasy?). As Leonard better put it, a gorgeous blonde landing a near-sighted scientist gives hope to gorgeous blondes everywhere.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 22, 2015)

Has Season 10 started??

Season 9 ended very strangely - from nowhere, Sheldon and Amy were kissing - a degree of physical intimacy I hadn't thought they'd shared.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 23, 2015)

The new season started Monday, Sept. 21, in the US.  Not sure when it airs in the UK.
One of the few shows I watch that makes laugh out loud every episode.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Sep 23, 2015)

I notice a tendency in most series to become progressively worse and less original.TBBT is,alas,no exception.
Best unseen character ever:Howard's Mom


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 23, 2015)

Stopped watching after about season 4 (whichever it was which had Howard in space near the start). Didn't think it fell off a cliff, I just got too used to it (same happened with the Sharpe books after a while).


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Sep 23, 2015)

Watched the season opener last night. I wasn't thrilled. The characters are always human, and they suffer and bleed and such, but there just seemed like a little too much angst this time. It felt a little forced.

Having said that, it's one episode. There've been other episodes I didn't care for. It's the overall season that'll determine if the show has finally gone over the cliff.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 6, 2015)

*9.03 The Bachelor Party Corrosion*

Most memorable quote of the episode nominee:

"My mom said pierced ears were for whores, pirates and genies."

--Amy Farrah Fowler


----------



## Temperance (Oct 6, 2015)

Personally the main problems seem to be;

Penny just looks bored, really she barely seems capable of turning up.

Now it has a relatively fixed cast everyone needs their screen time, doesn't need to fit the story but must cut to a couple of them doing something random which just breaks the flow.

Sheldon is no longer poorly socialized/on the spectrum, now he's just a bit of a dick.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 6, 2015)

Sheldon does have his moments;

"I am playing bongos, walking down the stairs."

Series of horrible thuds.

"Never play bongos, walking down the stairs."


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 7, 2015)

That was a good line, but didn't the bongos make an appearance about 4 years ago?


----------



## The Ace (Oct 11, 2015)

thaddeus6th said:


> That was a good line, but didn't the bongos make an appearance about 4 years ago?



Yes, but I only saw it last week.

Seemingly, series 9 begins on E4 on Thursday 22nd October.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 11, 2015)

We love Sheldon in this house. But we're, um... Tolerant of Asperger's Syndrome, as some of you know (read for that find it adorable, quirky and fun), and we have him pretty well nailed as such. 

Anyhow my kids watch it a lot and I don't see the sexism thing as a big thing (though occasionally ill judged as noted above) as, by and large, the female characters hold their own. And, Penny, it should be said is the female Sheldon and could change if she felt she wanted to - I think she gives a good example of a female who doesn't feel the need to be part of the 'in-crowd' - a good message for any aspergic girls (see above.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2015)

I know its a great show. Ive watched a number of episodes of this over the years, I just can't get into this show.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 14, 2015)

*9.04 The 2003 Approximation*
Favorite line of the episode:
"Please initial here to confirm that ownership of the living room couch is hereby transferred to me in perpetuity all throughout the Universe and all alternate universes except for those universes where owning a couch is forbidden by the Hive Queen. In which case, all glory to the Hive Queen."
                          -- Dr. Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Oct 16, 2015)

This year, I am as always thoroughly amused by this show.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 20, 2015)

*9.05 The Perspiration Implementation*
Favorite line of this episode:
"I guess I assumed, at this point in my life, I would be married or in a relationship or even have a pet that didn't run away or kill itself. I mean, I can't say for sure, but I swear that rabbit looked me right in the eye before it hopped in front of that car."
-- Stuart Bloom


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 21, 2015)

For those of us who watch episodes of the show when they're transmitted on Freeview, episode one of the new series is being broadcast on E4 tomorrow (Thursday the 22nd) at 20:30.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 27, 2015)

*9.06 The Helium Insufficiency'*

Favorite quote of this episode:

_"Oh, of course. A nondescript, white panel van. You may be familiar with it from the sentence: 'Their bodies were found in a nondescript white panel van.' "_
-- Sheldon


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Oct 27, 2015)

I rather enjoy that this season isn't focusing on Leonard x Penny as heavily as previous seasons did.

Really enjoyed how nicely the character of the shady dealer mixed with Leonard and Sheldon with all the language quirkiness they discussed.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 28, 2015)

Anushka Mokosh said:


> Really enjoyed how nicely the character of the shady dealer mixed with Leonard and Sheldon with all the language quirkiness they discussed.


That was hilarious. You just don't expect grammatical banter with your standard, run-of-the mill, backstreet helium dealer. LOL


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Oct 28, 2015)

REBerg said:


> That was hilarious. You just don't expect grammatical banter with your standard, run-of-the mill, backstreet helium dealer. LOL



Them inviting him to their house was also hilarious. xD I rather liked the choice of the actor too as Michael Rapaport seems like a perfect choice as he really nailed the role.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 28, 2015)

Could be a new member of the inner circle. Sheldon needs a language sparring partner.


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Oct 28, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Could be a new member of the inner circle. Sheldon needs a language sparring partner.


I think he'd be best as a reoccurring character. Like Stuart used to be. I don't think he'll be a member of the inner circle so easily.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 29, 2015)

Anushka Mokosh said:


> I think he'd be best as a reoccurring character. Like Stuart used to be. I don't think he'll be a member of the inner circle so easily.


OK, next circle out.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 13, 2015)

*9.08 The Mystery Date Observation*

Favorite quote of this episode:

I am a bit of a unicorn
-- Sheldon


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 14, 2015)

Boo! Channel4's All4 catch-up service doesn't list episode 3, so we had to jump straight to episode 4.

Still really enjoying it - personally I don't see any fall in the quality bar they set up since the end of Season 1.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 20, 2015)

*9.09 "The Platonic Permutation" *

Favorite line of this episode:
"If you can't support me when I'm lying, why are we married?"
-- Howard


----------



## Anushka Mokosh (Nov 20, 2015)

ahahahha Poor Howie. XD


----------



## Davidjb (Nov 20, 2015)

My favourite quote is along the lines -- let's agree to meet here in 20 seconds if we invent time travel. My favourite episode has to be the one where Leonard blows up the lift, having told Sheldon he's the expert in rocket fuel ratios.


----------



## REBerg (Nov 20, 2015)

Davidjb said:


> My favourite quote is along the lines -- let's agree to meet here in 20 seconds if we invent time travel. My favourite episode has to be the one where Leonard blows up the lift, having told Sheldon he's the expert in rocket fuel ratios.


And that lift is still out of order -- a running gag in the background every time the characters plod up and down the stairway.


----------



## Davidjb (Nov 21, 2015)

REBerg said:


> And that lift is still out of order -- a running gag in the background every time the characters plod up and down the stairway.




It's the blase way Leonard acknowledges his girlfriend was a Korean spy


----------



## REBerg (Nov 21, 2015)

*Pitch-Perfect Bernadette*
Interesting development with Melissa Rauch's distinctive, melodic tones: She's doing voice-over work in national television commercials, including  some for McDonald's and Staples.

That might work on a subconscious level for Big Bang Theory fans. For others, I'm not sure how many sales will be generated by a voice that occasionally rises above the human hearing range.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 11, 2015)

*9.10 The Earworm Reverberation*
Favorite line of this episode:

"Your mind, once your most trusted asset, is now a sack of parrots and monkeys."
Sheldon


----------



## REBerg (Dec 21, 2015)

*9.11 The Opening Night Excitation*

Even funnier than usual.



Spoiler



Interweaving the story lines of two "force awakening" opening nights was not only hilarious but ingenious. Adding even more humor were Bob Newhart's appearances as a Jedi Knight and Wil Wheaton attending the film opening in_ Star Trek_ uniform.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 11, 2016)

*9.12 The Sales Call Sublimination*

“You know how when you see prime numbers they appear red; but when they're twin primes, they're pink and smell like gasoline?”

– Sheldon​


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jan 11, 2016)

"Sheldon ,you were right all along".

"Was that ever in doubt?"


----------



## Etain (Jan 12, 2016)

Still the best comedy on tv.
Sheldon is my hero...I adore him


----------



## REBerg (Feb 26, 2016)

*9.17 The Celebration Experimentation*
Favorite quote this episode:

"How thick can a soup get before it becomes a stew? The answer may surprise you."
-- Sheldon​


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 6, 2016)

Right - there was a break in the UK showings, which completely threw me. Episode 11 from Season 9 will be broadcast on March 17th:
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## REBerg (Oct 18, 2016)

What would CBS do without _The Big Bang Theory_ as its "carrot on a stick"?
This season, the network moved the show to Monday, its "new night," to lure viewers into watching its new offering _Kevin Can Wait_. Next week, _TBBT_ will return to Thursday, "its new night."
CBS has done this before, although I can't recall the series it was previously trying to jump-start. Thank goodness my DVR can track these shenanigans, or I would lose the show in the space-time continuum.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 18, 2016)

And it's back tomorrow (Wednesday) on E4 in the UK.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 18, 2016)

New series in the UK, starting tomorrow tonight!


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 20, 2016)

Aaargh! I heard about it at work this morning, the day after it aired.  Time to catch up.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 20, 2016)

Am saving it to watch for Saturday tea time.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 20, 2016)

Downloaded it but will probably try not to watch it until Sunday, as I'm up in Manchester for most of the weekend. And some of us will be meeting up Saturday afternoon/evening if anyone's in the neighbourhood - the more the merrier


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 28, 2016)

Oooh, I watched the first episode of the new series and it was as brilliant as ever - maybe even better. The second's already recorded so I'm looking forward to catching that too (I always want to save them up and binge-watch them, but it's so good I can never wait).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 28, 2016)

Especially enjoyed the awkward sitting room scene, and Sheldon trying to work out who can safely stay in the room with each other.


----------



## The Ace (Oct 28, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> Especially enjoyed the awkward sitting room scene, and Sheldon trying to work out who can safely stay in the room with each other.



Poor Amy.


----------



## REBerg (Dec 2, 2016)

*10.10 The Property Division Collision*
An even more hilarious episode than ususal. Many funny lines, including those from a surprise guest star.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 2, 2016)

Terrestrial TV here in the UK (the show airs on E4) has just broadcast *10.07, "The Veracity Elasticity"*, but that's only three episodes behind the US (which isn't bad at all, really).


----------



## REBerg (Jan 27, 2017)

*10.13 The Romance Recalibration*

*RAJ:* I didn’t think you could turn the theme from _Walking Dead_ into a lullaby.

*HOWARD:* Gotta get her hooked on TV, or someday she’ll want me to play outside.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 11, 2017)

*10.18 The Escape Hatch Identification*

*SHELDON:* .. You know how I feel about people who aren't me.

A "chicken or the egg" question: Is Jim Parsons the breakout star of the series because he usually gets the best lines, or does he get the best lines because is the breakout star?


----------



## REBerg (May 17, 2019)

​_The Big Bang Theory _ended it's 12-year run with back-to-back episodes May 16.
The ending was done well, with the final scene being the most touching. The season finale of _BBT_ spin-off, _Young Sheldon,_ featured an emotional ending bonus for fans of the original series.
Good-bye, old friends. I would have happily watched you every week for another dozen years.


----------



## Ursa major (May 17, 2019)

The last two episodes are being broadcast free-to-air in the UK on the 23rd, so only a week after they were broadcast in the US.


* imagines Sheldon phoning everyone at Chuck Lorre Productions and Warner Bros Television trying to get the show reinstated (cf. 6:20: _The Closure Alternative_).... *


----------

